# The Elder Scrolls Online schlechte Performance



## MrGurkenkopf (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
melde mich hier, weil ich mit meinem System eine schlechte Performance in TESO habe und mich frage, ob das bei euch auch so ist. 

System: 
i7 6700
16gb ddr4 3200Mhz
gtx 1070

Ich habe in Städten teils massive fps probleme (40-50fps). An der Hardware kann es aber nicht liegen, taktet hoch und ist auch nicht zu warm (cpu 40 Grad, GPU 60 Grad). Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass die performance nach einiger Zeit im spiel deutlich schlechter wird, sprich, wenn ich nur eben reconencte, habe ich wieder deutlich mehr fps.


----------



## Sh4itan (21. Februar 2017)

Heyho Gurke,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich antworte dir mal  An deiner Hardware sollte das durchaus nicht liegen. Mein altes System (i7-3770k, 16GB DDR3, GTX 980Ti) lief mit knappen 120fps auf maximalen Einsetellungen, ohne großartige Einbrüche zu verzeichnen.

Ich werde mir das mit meinem neuen System mal etwas genauer anschauen und dir berichten!


----------



## batZen23 (21. Februar 2017)

MrGurkenkopf schrieb:


> Ich habe in Städten teils massive fps probleme (40-50fps). An der Hardware kann es aber nicht liegen, taktet hoch und ist auch nicht zu warm (cpu 40 Grad, GPU 60 Grad). Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass die performance nach einiger Zeit im spiel deutlich schlechter wird, sprich, wenn ich nur eben reconencte, habe ich wieder deutlich mehr fps.



Doch liegt es, weil ESO eben nur 2 Kerne ausnutzt... die von Windows dann verteilt werden... da das Spiel wie jedes andere MMO dazu noch stark CPU Lastig ist bei vielen Spielen wirst du deine Grafikkarte und deine CPU nie voll auslasten... Höchstens wenn du mal alleine irgendwo in der Wildniss unterwegs bist wirst du deine gpu ausreizen. Ich beobachte gleiches mit einer gtx 1070 und einen i5-6600k@4.5 ghz in wqhd auflösung.

Was extrem helfen zu scheint ist es die Schatten zu deaktivieren bringt manchen leuten bis zu 15 fps...


----------



## Creyxx (23. Februar 2017)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem.


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2017)

Graka-Auslastung anschauen.
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka-Limit
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU-Limit/Netcode.
In Städten mit 100.000 anderen Spieler das übliche Problem von MMOs.

Und ich frag mich echt wie man 120 FPS zusammenbekommt. Bei mir ist das selbst in (fast) 4K völlig CPU-Limitiert und ein 4.4Ghz 5960X schafft gerade mal 60 FPS.

http://abload.de/img/eso_2015_09_17_23_24_pdyek.jpg


----------



## batZen23 (27. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Und ich frag mich echt wie man 120 FPS zusammenbekommt. Bei mir ist das selbst in (fast) 4K völlig CPU-Limitiert und ein 4.4Ghz 5960X schafft gerade mal 60 FPS.



Schatten deaktivieren und leere Zone und natürlich Outcombat


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (21. November 2017)

Also ich verstehe die Performance von dem Spiel auch nicht mehr, kann es sein dass sie allgemein schlechter geworden ist? Habe das Spiel 2014 mit einer GTX 670 / i5 3570k / 8gb ram auf sehr hoch gut spielen können und jetzt? Habe nun eine GTX 1060 übertaktet / i5 3570k auf 4,5 ghz und 16gb ram.
Trotzdem fallen in Städten die Frames oftmals unter 30 fps, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen ich wähle!
In ländlichen Gebieten habe ich dann gut über 120 fps auf maximalen Einstellungen.

Habe mich schon intensiv mit Tweak-Guides beschäftigt und alles probiert (z.B CPU unpacken) aber nichts scheint zu funktionieren.

[PC] [Mega Thread] ESO Performance tweaks (FPS improvements, stutter-free, Graphics Tweaking) — Elder Scrolls Online

Dieser Guide scheint mir am hilfreichsten zu sein, vielleicht bringt er wen anders mehr als mir.


----------

